
Google’s Proprietary Fork of HTML Is Taking Over the Open Web - cdransf
https://pxlnv.com/linklog/amp-taking-over/
======
allears
IANAWD (I am not a web developer), but this sounds terrible on the face of it.
Of course Google isn't to be trusted. It's all about maneuvering amongst the
top 5 or so major companies for network hegemony.

